# Race Results From Lakeland Speedway 10-14-2996



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The day started out with all of us getting together to clean up the track. We took everything out of the building, except the track and cleaned her all up. Now it is nice-n-purty!!

The clean-up finished up with a great cook-out, thanks to Chef Jerry and Wayne. I think Jerry lost his eyebrows but is recovering nicely.  Before we ate a very nice little girl, Autumn who is Jason's daughter, said the blessing. Don't ya just love when the kids put it all in perspective?

On to the racing!!!

We run two different classes here at Lakeland Speedway, both of which we run 4-cell AA NIMH, BPR motor and a 9/52 gear. You are allowed to run any tire combo, any springs and any electronics you wish. In the "SPEC TRUCK CLASS" you must run a handout motor. These are the same motors that come in the kits, even the brushes. You pay $10 
(one time) and get to use the track motor, can't beat that!! Jerry and I maintain the motors to try to keep everything on an even keel. In the car class you can run your own motor.

When we started the handout class, 3.2 second laps were GREAT! But now if you want to run at the front you had better get that thing to run 2.8's  . Some of us have even broken into the 2.7's WOW!! The cars will run a more of the low time laps but as far as fastest laps, the cars and trucks are pretty even.

We decided that seeing as we are racing on Saturday instead of Thursday this week and watching the race we would have a special race. We would run the same amount of laps that the NASCAR event did. Yes a 334 lap event. WOOHOO!!!!

In this event we were going to allow all who wanted to enter, do so. Up to 20 drivers. THAT WOULD BE A TON ON OUR TRACK, THE RUNNING LINE IS ONLY ABOUT 41 FEET!!!

We decided to have "stop cautions". If a car got stuck or where it could not move, you yelled "CAUTION" and stopped on the back straight. We get the car back on the track, lined up according to the computer and off we went agian. IT WAS A BLAST!!! We have a few kinks to work out of it but we will be doing it again.

The scoring system works great once you install the software and updates in the correct order, DOH!!! Somebody find that computer guy .

Here are the results from the races and a few pictures.

A-Main SPEC TRUCK

1st Place Jerry Evans 119 laps 6:00:5
2nd Place Scott Harper 119 laps 6:01:625
3rd Place Wayne Rogers 117 laps 6:02:5

B-Main SPEC TRUCK

1st Place Ronnie Williams 112 laps 6:00:266
2nd Place Andrew Simmons 107 laps 6:01:516
3rd Place Tim Smith 103 laps 6:00:016

THE 334 LAP EVENT

1st Place Jerry Evans 334 laps
2nd Place Scott Harper 332 laps
3rd Place Wayne Rogers 325 laps
4th Place Andrew Simmons 320 laps
5th Place Tim Smith 300 laps
5th Place Ronnie Williams 126 laps


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

